# Motobecane Grand Record Best Bike For $650?



## BoomerB (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

Looking at doing some road biking. Been mountain biking for a couple of years now. I am familiar with Bikes Direct so I know what I am getting into with their bikes. There are several road bikes there and after looking around the Grand Record looks pretty good for $650. Any other suggestions from there or anywhere else in that price range?


----------



## kltt (Nov 22, 2012)

I would suggest the vent noir for $700.00, or windsor knight for $900 - the windsor knight was $800.00 only a few weeks ago, I picked up one and have no issues this far. The windsor knight has the shimano ultegra groupset, its really worth the extra $$.


----------

